# Diagnosis for History of Pre-eclampsia, previous pregnancy



## ciarahertzog (Apr 26, 2013)

The perinatal center is recommending that we perform 24-hour urine tests on current OB patients with a history of pre-eclampsia in a previous pregnancy.  After combing the book and looking online, I have come to the conclusion that the diagnosis code we will have to use is V23.49 [Poor obstetrical history].  Can someone confirm this for me?  Am I missing a better (more specific) diagnosis? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## sg** (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you tried V13.29, if it's valid per documentation? I see that this was started in April, may I ask if this has been resolved?


----------

